# faint beep when I start driving...



## jumpingmatt (Mar 14, 2003)

I searched around and couldn't find an answer to this, so here it goes -

The first time I pass around 10mph in my car, each and every time I drive it, I hear a faint "beep" from somewhere in the dash. Hard to tell exactly because I am usually accelerating. It happens, I think, when the auto-door-lock would happen, except I had the dealer disable that. 

It is faint, and only beeps once, but it is still driving me slightly nuts in the way little things like that can...anyone have any ideas? :dunno:


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Beep?

There is a slight high-pitched groan that comes from the MPG gauge when it starts moving right after you start from a stop. See if the noise corresponds to that.


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

Kaz said:


> Beep?
> 
> There is a slight high-pitched groan that comes from the MPG gauge when it starts moving right after you start from a stop. See if the noise corresponds to that.


Really? I've never noticed in mine

I don't think he can read that. I think I'm on his ignore list :eeps:


----------



## jumpingmatt (Mar 14, 2003)

I'd have to say it is definitely not that. It is distinctly a "beep", not a mechanical sound at all. And it doesn't happen right from a start. For instance, when I am pulling out of my spot and out of the garage at my building, it won't beep until I pull out onto the street and accelerating. And it is only the first time I pass that point. I can stop and start at any point later on in my trip and it is beep-free.


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

jumpingmatt said:


> I'd have to say it is definitely not that. It is distinctly a "beep", not a mechanical sound at all. And it doesn't happen right from a start. For instance, when I am pulling out of my spot and out of the garage at my building, it won't beep until I pull out onto the street and accelerating. And it is only the first time I pass that point. I can stop and start at any point later on in my trip and it is beep-free.


Is it just 1 beep?


----------



## drd_330i (Jul 14, 2003)

Could the dealer have forgotten to do something (not sure what) when disabling the locks on drive away?


----------



## jumpingmatt (Mar 14, 2003)

tgravo2 said:


> Is it just 1 beep?


Yup, just a single beep. And it is much much more faint that the usual warning beep that would come from something like the seatbelt or temp warnings.


----------



## jumpingmatt (Mar 14, 2003)

drd_330i said:


> Could the dealer have forgotten to do something (not sure what) when disabling the locks on drive away?


That is what I am starting to think....


----------



## ff (Dec 19, 2001)

Is the smoke detector's backup battery starting to die?


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

The car beeps when your parking brake is on and you try to drive. Maybe it's related to that (something wrong with the parking brake)? Other beeps are speed limit alarm, 37 degree alarm, and PDC progressive beeping alarm.


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

alee said:


> The car beeps when your parking brake is on and you try to drive. Maybe it's related to that (something wrong with the parking brake)? Other beeps are speed limit alarm, 37 degree alarm, and PDC progressive beeping alarm.


these are the only beeps I know of.

Thanks for the reminder alee

I forgot about the park brake beep, sometimes you may think it's all the way down but it's not. Are you sure it doesn't beep more than once though. I'm about to leave so I'll see 

I had ruled out the 2 others because PDC will beep while backing up, he was going forward, and there is no way it's 37 degrees


----------



## jumpingmatt (Mar 14, 2003)

alee said:


> The car beeps when your parking brake is on and you try to drive. Maybe it's related to that (something wrong with the parking brake)? Other beeps are speed limit alarm, 37 degree alarm, and PDC progressive beeping alarm.


Don't have PDC, and it is definitely not the same beep as the other beeps. This one is _way_ more faint. Still easily noticable by everyone else in the car though, so long as the radio isn't on.

And, it is definitely speed-related, and only happens the first time I cross that threshold speed. Really, it is exactly as if instead of auto-locking the doors, it beeps. I am starting to think more and more it has to be related to that feature, even though it is disabled. It was enabled when I first picked up the car, and it seems to happen at exactly the same time the auto-lock would kick on.


----------



## bavarian19 (May 11, 2003)

have you brought it in, or asked a dealer about it yet? :dunno:


----------



## jumpingmatt (Mar 14, 2003)

ajt819 said:


> have you brought it in, or asked a dealer about it yet? :dunno:


Of course not, the people here are way more informed than my local dealer. :thumbup: I'll probably make an appointment now, just wanted to see if anyone had any ideas before I take on that headache.


----------



## Fuzzypuppy (May 1, 2003)

*hey*

I notice your sig says something about an on-board computer refit.

Do you have Nav?

On the Nav on-board computer there is the option to alert you when (1) you exceed a certain speed or (2) a certain MPG. The alert is a single "beep", much as you describe. Check to make sure your computer isn't alerting you to something you don't care about.

I enabled the OBC to alert me every time I go over 100 mph. When it goes off, it invariably startles me. My eyes dart around, looking at the radar detector. Finally, I realize.. oh, it's my speed warning.

Check your in-dash display. If some weird number, like 10 or 15 flashes when the beep goes off - it's your computer telling you about an alert it thinks you asked for.


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

It can't be the park brake, I tried it today and it beeps loud constantly, plus you see a big red BRAKE light on 

Honestly I have no clue


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

I have the OBC retro and no beep.

If it's really faint (moreso than the normal warning beeps) I guess it's possible that it's some signal coming over one of the buses and getting into the stereo or something.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

jumpingmatt said:


> Really, it is exactly as if instead of auto-locking the doors, it beeps.


The auto-locking feature kicks in at around 5 mph, not 10 mph, IIRC.


----------



## CWolfey (Apr 1, 2003)

Fuzzypuppy said:


> I notice your sig says something about an on-board computer refit.
> 
> Do you have Nav?
> 
> ...


I would also say.. speed alarm, if you have it.


----------

